
Using Wii, he conducts a digital orchestra - robg
http://www.boston.com/ae/music/articles/2009/05/16/using_his_wits_and_wii_he_conducts_an_orchestra/?p1=Well_MostPop_Emailed6
======
sounddust
I recently saw a Notwist show where Martin Gretschmann was using 2 Wiimotes as
instruments. He had them connected to what was apparently a custom-built
touchscreen PC with custom software (which he used as a virtual keyboard,
among dozens of other things).

Here's a video (found on youtube):
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcEA7HouZDg>

